# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  the rage that Israeli kids carry through adults

## Dinosaur

I am outraged at some people that claim they want to live in peace but yet they teach their kids on how to adopt or carry some spiteful habits based on cultural or extremist beliefs without teaching them first how to be tolerant or curteous toward others no matter what their beleifs are.

I hope that this kids can find a good hand that will teach them how to be kind to their neighbors and take that spiteful acts and convert it to helping others instead of detroying each other. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mO8CWSam2o

----------


## *RAGE*

Not sure what i was looking at, but I agree with you. If you teach your kids hate at a young age they are more likey to grow up hating some one with out really knowing why...

You can feed your heart HATE or LOVE same goes for your kids....


Just my two cents...

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Its just their way of egging someone's house. lol


For every video like that, there is one of little muslim kids showing off guns and being instilled with hating jews and the world for that matter....

----------


## Matt

> Its just their way of egging someone's house. lol
> 
> 
> For every video like that, there is one of little muslim kids showing off guns and being instilled with hating jews and the world for that matter....


Im begining to think that you hate all muslims....

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Im begining to think that you hate all muslims....


 :Haha:  

Not at all.

But them french, don't get me started!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Matt

> Not at all.
> 
> But them french, don't get me started!


Hahaha fvck the french, i think you need to spend some time with BuffedGuy lol, some one on one...

----------


## mho

> I am outraged at some people that claim they want to live in peace but yet they teach their kids on how to adopt or carry some spiteful habits based on cultural or extremist beliefs without teaching them first how to be tolerant or curteous toward others no matter what their beleifs are.
> 
> I hope that this kids can find a good hand that will teach them how to be kind to their neighbors and take that spiteful acts and convert it to helping others instead of detroying each other. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mO8CWSam2o


Do you think the Palestinians are any more civilized than these children that are throwing stones? At least they aren't indiscriminately shelling Gaza. 

Obviously there are bad apples on both sides of the conflict, but your post makes it seem like you think Israelis are completely at fault.

----------


## BuffedGuy

My beloved brother Chariff, I agree with you that many Israelis (especially the settlers) raise their kids with extremist ideas. However, to be fair and just (as our religion instructs us to be), many Palestinians do the same thing. There is unfortunately too much hatred on each side. 

What is needed is a peaceful resolution, i.e. a two-state solution. Until Israel agrees to that, there can be no peace in the region...and the cycle of hatred and violence will continue endlessly.




> At least they aren't indiscriminately shelling Gaza.


That's exactly what Israel does.  :Smilie: 

However, I agree with you that with regard to this particular issue, i.e. raising children upon hatred, the Palestinians are also at fault. Having said that, one can understand why an occupied and colonized people do that, just like the Native Americans raised their children with a hatred for the "white man". Nonetheless--even though I can understand it--it is still wrong. As the Quran says: "Let not the hatred of a people towards you move you to commit injustice." (Quran, 5:8)

----------


## sloth9

I know I am going to be called a stupid redneck again but the OP has a good point, I feel the same way but for all races, every race for the most part is taught hateful racism at some point in time. It just depends if they adhere to it, we were actually talking about it today at a little shindig, we were talking about how alot of Blacks feel that whites owe them so much because they were slaves, well woman got their rights to vote after blacks got their rights. Not only were blacks slaves but so were white Irish people, and they were basically slaves even further on than when blacks were free. Yes they were considered indentured servants, but they were still some rich white person's Biotch. What I am getting at is before any one race can achieve peace, the other will have to quit the blame and the hate. Do the Irish still place blame, No, they are instead blamed because they are white. Now I am not picking on one color because there is alot of racism around, I grew up in East Tx. and well I was called N-word lover and even worse because I had friends of different races. Needles to say the OP has a great point, but we as a community no matter how big we get can never help this until our children are raised where they know there will be no punishment whatsoever if they hang out, or date other races. I really dont want to sound like a Bible basher, but I dont see this happening until Jesus comes back! I hate it cause I date wonderful girls from different races, and I am sure alot of us have, but I feel no matter how much we want it our world will never let it exist without hate, and alot of it.

----------


## Dinosaur

> Not sure what i was looking at, but I agree with you. If you teach your kids hate at a young age they are more likey to grow up hating some one with out really knowing why...
> 
> You can feed your heart HATE or LOVE same goes for your kids....
> 
> 
> Just my two cents...



I agree with you. most certainly parents behaviour have a great effect upon their childrens conduct. I am ganna keep that in mind so when I do have kids I will try my best to stay as positive as I can. I still think that raising kids in this days and age is the biggest jihad one can perform.




> Its just their way of egging someone's house. lol
> 
> 
> For every video like that, there is one of little muslim kids showing off guns and being instilled with hating jews and the world for that matter....


when are u ganna wise up man.






> Hahaha fvck the french, i think you need to spend some time with BuffedGuy lol, some one on one...


salut.






> Do you think the Palestinians are any more civilized than these children that are throwing stones? At least they aren't indiscriminately shelling Gaza. 
> 
> Obviously there are bad apples on both sides of the conflict, but your post makes it seem like you think Israelis are completely at fault.


I think I have been little unfair by generalzing the title all israeli kids where it should read *some israeli kids*. I have some jew neighbors that r very nice and kind. the israeli governement offered them money and support to move back to israel but they refused cause they don't support violence and they are no where near what we see back in israel. 
that's why I always say I hate zionism along with its followers.





> My beloved brother Chariff, I agree with you that many Israelis (especially the settlers) raise their kids with extremist ideas. However, to be fair and just (as our religion instructs us to be), many Palestinians do the same thing. There is unfortunately too much hatred on each side. 
> 
> What is needed is a peaceful resolution, i.e. a two-state solution. Until Israel agrees to that, there can be no peace in the region...and the cycle of hatred and violence will continue endlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what Israel does. 
> 
> However, I agree with you that with regard to this particular issue, i.e. raising children upon hatred, the Palestinians are also at fault. Having said that, one can understand why an occupied and colonized people do that, just like the Native Americans raised their children with a hatred for the "white man". Nonetheless--even though I can understand it--it is still wrong. As the Quran says: "Let not the hatred of a people towards you move you to commit injustice." (Quran, 5:8)



welcome back brother. couldn't agree more with you.  :1welcome:

----------


## Dinosaur

> I know I am going to be called a stupid redneck again but the OP has a good point, I feel the same way but for all races, every race for the most part is taught hateful racism at some point in time. It just depends if they adhere to it, we were actually talking about it today at a little shindig, we were talking about how alot of Blacks feel that whites owe them so much because they were slaves, well woman got their rights to vote after blacks got their rights. Not only were blacks slaves but so were white Irish people, and they were basically slaves even further on than when blacks were free. Yes they were considered indentured servants, but they were still some rich white person's Biotch. What I am getting at is before any one race can achieve peace, the other will have to quit the blame and the hate. Do the Irish still place blame, No, they are instead blamed because they are white. Now I am not picking on one color because there is alot of racism around, I grew up in East Tx. and well I was called N-word lover and even worse because I had friends of different races. Needles to say the OP has a great point, but we as a community no matter how big we get can never help this until our children are raised where they know there will be no punishment whatsoever if they hang out, or date other races. I really dont want to sound like a Bible basher, but I dont see this happening until Jesus comes back! I hate it cause I date wonderful girls from different races, and I am sure alot of us have, but I feel no matter how much we want it our world will never let it exist without hate, and alot of it.






yes indeed u r redneck.



no just kidding, u made a good point. I think we all r waiting for jesus to comeback but until that day comes surely they would be some bloodshed.

----------


## BgMc31

> I know I am going to be called a stupid redneck again but the OP has a good point, I feel the same way but for all races, every race for the most part is taught hateful racism at some point in time. It just depends if they adhere to it, we were actually talking about it today at a little shindig, we were talking about how alot of Blacks feel that whites owe them so much because they were slaves, *well woman got their rights to vote after blacks got their rights*. *Not only were blacks slaves but so were white Irish people, and they were basically slaves even further on than when blacks were free*. Yes they were considered indentured servants, but they were still some rich white person's Biotch. What I am getting at is before any one race can achieve peace, the other will have to quit the blame and the hate. Do the Irish still place blame, No, they are instead blamed because they are white. Now I am not picking on one color because there is alot of racism around, I grew up in East Tx. and well I was called N-word lover and even worse because I had friends of different races. Needles to say the OP has a great point, but we as a community no matter how big we get can never help this until our children are raised where they know there will be no punishment whatsoever if they hang out, or date other races. I really dont want to sound like a Bible basher, but I dont see this happening until Jesus comes back! I hate it cause I date wonderful girls from different races, and I am sure alot of us have, but I feel no matter how much we want it our world will never let it exist without hate, and alot of it.


I would never call you a redneck, but since you aren't black you don't know if black people think all white people owe them something. That is your perception and a wrong one at that. Also white women were given their right to vote after the right to vote for black men were taken away. So white women had their right to vote much longer that the black race. And if you think endentured servitude was the same as black slavery then you are completely ignorant. The two were very different in just about every aspect. Plus after a white person gained the freedom (which they had many ways of doing so, unlike blacks) they could assimilate into society much easier than blacks. 

So please, if you are going to speak on a particular race, at least have some basis of fact. Your post above prove that you do not grasp any level of race relations in this country.

----------


## NightWolf

You call that teaching to hate?? 

How about a country that teaches 5 year olds
how to wear armed suicide bombs? Or to teach
them to kill every jew wherever they are?
Ya thats what the Palis are doing.

Have a look here to see REAL hatered

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1mav...eature=related

----------


## BuffedGuy

> You call that teaching to hate?? 
> 
> How about a country that teaches 5 year olds
> how to wear armed suicide bombs? Or to teach
> them to kill every jew wherever they are?
> Ya thats what the Palis are doing.
> 
> Have a look here to see REAL hatered
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1mav...eature=related


Israeli settlers teach their children that they have a God-given right to exterminate the "roaches" [roaches = Palestinianis, or "Palis" as you say].

There is "real hatred" being taught in both camps, and it is unfortunate. The only solution is a just peace, i.e. a two state solution.

----------


## RA

> What is needed is a peaceful resolution, i.e. a two-state solution. Until Israel agrees to that, there can be no peace in the region...and the cycle of hatred and violence will continue endlessly.


 
Thats exactly what Israel agreed to when Clinton was president. The Palestinians said no...because their ultimate goal is the destruction of Israel, not peaceful co-existance. I would have them throw grenades instead of stones.

----------


## NightWolf

> Israeli settlers teach their children that they have a God-given right to exterminate the "roaches" [roaches = Palestinianis, or "Palis" as you say]


Thats not true, did you even wath the video?
how can you even try to compare that to your
bs and propaganda?

----------


## BuffedGuy

> Thats exactly what Israel agreed to when Clinton was president. The Palestinians said no...because their ultimate goal is the destruction of Israel, not peaceful co-existance.


This is false, and you are ignorant of the situation. Sorry to be blunt about this, but I have already discussed this issue in depth before, and I really don't want to get into it again. The Israelis did not at all agree to a sovereign Palestinian state--with all the rights of a sovereign state. "Autonomy" is just another form of colonization. 

Please read up on what Noam Chomsky has to say about this particular "deal". It's spot on. The deal would create nothing short of Bantustans. It was not a SOVEREIGN nation-state, which is what the Palestinians want, and anything short of which is a fraud.

I'm not saying you are ignorant in general bro, just on this particular issue. Please forgive me for being so blunt.

If you really want, I can search for my earlier post and reproduce it here, so you can learn a bit on the issue, God-Willing.




> Thats not true, did you even wath the video?
> how can you even try to compare that to your
> bs and propaganda?


I did not watch the video, although I imagine it probably has Palestinian kids yelling slogans about martyrdom and killing Jews. Even so, I don't see what the difference is between this and Israeli settlers teaching their kids to kill Palestinian "roaches".

The Israeli daily newspaper “Yedioth Ahronoth” (May 7th 2002) published a report titled “Dear Soldiers, Please Kill a Lot of Arabs”. This call did not come from a known Israeli extremist group nor from settlers, but from Israeli children who sent letters to Israeli soldiers serving in the Tulkarm area during the so-called “Operation Defensive Shield”. The letters sent by Israeli school students encouraged soldiers to disregard rules and regulations and to kill as many Arabs as possible.

According to “Yedioth Ahronoth”, dozens of the letters were sent to soldiers, mostly from children in the 7th through 10th grades, who attend national religious schools.

As one Palestinian noted: "Every Friday night and Saturday, dozens of [Israeli] settlers, including kids, descend on our neighbourhood to smash our cars, windows and property and shout 'Death to the Arabs!'"

And there are many other examples one can cite. The point is simple: the hatred emanates from both sides, and a person who says it is one-sided is likely a biased bigot himself.

----------


## Flagg

And this is where the thread decends into one side trying to prove who is worst, Palestine or Israel..

----------


## BuffedGuy

> And this is where the thread decends into one side trying to prove who is worst, Palestine or Israel..


Well, I am certainly not doing that in this case. I believe that both sides teach their kids hatred towards the other.

----------


## sloth9

> I would never call you a redneck, but since you aren't black you don't know if black people think all white people owe them something. That is your perception and a wrong one at that. Also white women were given their right to vote after the right to vote for black men were taken away. So white women had their right to vote much longer that the black race. And if you think endentured servitude was the same as black slavery then you are completely ignorant. The two were very different in just about every aspect. Plus after a white person gained the freedom (which they had many ways of doing so, unlike blacks) they could assimilate into society much easier than blacks. 
> 
> So please, if you are going to speak on a particular race, at least have some basis of fact. Your post above prove that you do not grasp any level of race relations in this country.


Bg- read this below, and you will see that I know what I am talking about, but anyway dont go putting words in my mouth, I did not say I feel every Black person feels they deserve something, I said alot. Why did people stand up asking Obama for houses, and why did they say now I dont have to pay my bills cause Obama will pay them, we are forgetting things that arent even a year old yet. Needless to say I can get you alot more evidence that states Woman had their voting rights alot later, than race, but the key factor was intimidation, and that kept alot of race out of voting booths even today. Just remember, I normally dont go posting willy nilly without a basis, my points are almost always backed up with a quote or the truth.

Voting in America

Who can vote? The right to vote is sometimes referred to as "suffrage." The right of suffrage in the United States is currently enjoyed by all citizens over the age of eighteen. However, this has not always been the case. In the early years of the republic, the eligible electorate consisted primarily of white, male, property owners. States gradually relaxed property-ownership requirements until most male citizens of twenty-one years or more were allowed to vote. After the Civil War, the right to vote was extended to all citizens, regardless of race, by the 13th Amendment to the Constitution. The Women's Suffrage Movement succeeded with the 19th Amendment and the extension of the right to vote to women (some states already allowed women to vote, but the Amendment required all states to do so). The 23rd Amendment allotted electoral votes to the District of Columbia, thereby giving its residents the right to vote in presidential elections. And the 26th Amendment, ratified in 1971, granted the right to vote to every citizen eighteen years of age or older.

Simply because voting rights are formally extended by the Constitution, however, does not mean they are actually exercised. Most notably, black voters did not fully enjoy the right to vote for many years after the ratification of the 13th Amendment because of intimidation, discrimination and tactics such as literacy tests and poll taxes (see "The Civil Rights Movement"). Moreover, many people who have the right to vote simply choose not to exercise it. Millions of eligible voters have not even registered to vote.

The endentured servants, was a good point, but what I was getting at is the Irish still were treated as trash after they were done, you really need to brush up on history man, just like Typhoid Mary they treated her like crap because of her race if she had been normal white they wouldnt have tried to lock her up, or put her on the island. Basically what I am trying to get at, is there are alot more factors in this world that create racism and one is exactly like Buffed guy says, it is the upbringing of many kids, all over the world, not only kids strapping on bombs, or "killing the roaches", but it is over here too, whites, blacks, and mexicans, all raising there kids to hate the other. What do you think is gonna happen now in Somalia, the pirates are gonna raise there children to kill Americans on ships (because uncle johimbe got killed when taking a hostage), because the pirate thing has been working for them and I dont see it going away soon. Any way if you need more info I will be glad to provide it, I can go all day buddy, lol. Like I said your the opposite opinion everytime.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> I believe that both sides teach their kids hatred towards the other.


Thats my point exactly.

Its BOTH sides.

By posting this video, charrif clearly takes one side, and from previous posts, we all know where he stands. I think its you friend, that needs to wise up.


It would be like me posting a video showing a black guy being racist to whites and acting like it doesn't happen vice versa. Gimme a break...

----------


## NightWolf

> The point is simple: the hatred emanates from both sides


Offcourse there is hate from both sides, nobody can
deny this. after all, they have been at war for MANY
years and still are. Although from my POV and OPINON the
palistinians have taken it much further then just teaching
out hate. I mean who the fvuck straps bombs around 5 year
olds to teach them how to wear a suicide bomb, or let them
march down the streets with Ak`s?

watch the video i posted and give me your HONEST opinon 
if you think that is the same thing to compare with.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1mav...eature=related

(the sound lags a bit after)

----------


## Matt

> Offcourse there is hate from both sides, nobody can
> deny this. after all, they have been at war for MANY
> years and still are. Although from my POV and OPINON the
> palistinians have taken it much further then just teaching
> out hate. I mean who the fvuck straps bombs around 5 year
> olds to teach them how to wear a suicide bomb, or let them
> march down the streets with Ak`s?
> 
> watch the video i posted and give me your HONEST opinon 
> ...



Listen NightWolf, ive watched you for a while now and you seem to spend most of your time lurking in this forum, you only seem to come out of your hole when BuffedGuy comes on..

Most, if not all of what you say is complete shit, just on that link alone, id teach my fvcking kids to use bombs and guns if my country was occupied.

You are the least educated person ive ever seen on this board when it comes to this subject, so why dont you crawl back to your little fvcking hole and stay there..

BuffGuy if i was you id not answers any more of this retards posts, he's just picking for a fight and has know idea what he's talking about, where i come from we call shits like him bullies and i love stamping on bullies...

----------


## NightWolf

> Listen NightWolf, ive watched you for a while now and you seem to spend most of your time lurking in this forum, you only seem to come out of your hole when BuffedGuy comes on..
> 
> Most, if not all of what you say is complete shit, just on that link alone, id teach my fvcking kids to use bombs and guns if my country was occupied.
> 
> You are the least educated person ive ever seen on this board when it comes to this subject, so why dont you crawl back to your little fvcking hole and stay there..
> 
> BuffGuy if i was you id not answers any more of this retards posts, he's just picking for a fight and has know idea what he's talking about, where i come from we call shits like him bullies and i love stamping on bullies...



You have been watching me? ya when you got 5500 posts
in only a couple of months i guess you have nothing better
to do. How about you try to go outside for a while?
Dude do you even train?? when do you have the time for that?

Also you are the biggest spammer i have ever seen.
You go around here and hate on jews and french
but still you have the nerve to tell someone they
hate muslims, as you did in this thread to a member.
Who the fvuck do you think you are?

If you dont like my opinon on the subject go fvuck yourself.
Actually buffguy was the one that reply to MY post in this thread
and not the other way around idiot. If your gonna lick buffguys
behind clean, atleast get your facts straight.

I know your a loser who spends all his day typing alot
of bs from your moms basement, but dont come in here
and start flaming because someone does not share your
opinon you clown.

----------


## Kratos

I think you could have been more objective on how you set up this thread Charrif. Kids are being born into hate on both sides and it's a problem that needs a soloution, that's the real story.

----------


## BgMc31

> Bg- read this below, and you will see that I know what I am talking about, but anyway dont go putting words in my mouth, I did not say I feel every Black person feels they deserve something, I said alot. Why did people stand up asking Obama for houses, and why did they say now I dont have to pay my bills cause Obama will pay them, we are forgetting things that arent even a year old yet. Needless to say I can get you alot more evidence that states Woman had their voting rights alot later, than race, but the key factor was intimidation, and that kept alot of race out of voting booths even today. Just remember, I normally dont go posting willy nilly without a basis, my points are almost always backed up with a quote or the truth.
> 
> Voting in America
> 
> Who can vote? The right to vote is sometimes referred to as "suffrage." The right of suffrage in the United States is currently enjoyed by all citizens over the age of eighteen. However, this has not always been the case. In the early years of the republic, the eligible electorate consisted primarily of white, male, property owners. States gradually relaxed property-ownership requirements until most male citizens of twenty-one years or more were allowed to vote. After the Civil War, the right to vote was extended to all citizens, regardless of race, by the 13th Amendment to the Constitution. The Women's Suffrage Movement succeeded with the 19th Amendment and the extension of the right to vote to women (some states already allowed women to vote, but the Amendment required all states to do so). The 23rd Amendment allotted electoral votes to the District of Columbia, thereby giving its residents the right to vote in presidential elections. And the 26th Amendment, ratified in 1971, granted the right to vote to every citizen eighteen years of age or older.
> 
> Simply because voting rights are formally extended by the Constitution, however, does not mean they are actually exercised. Most notably, black voters did not fully enjoy the right to vote for many years after the ratification of the 13th Amendment because of intimidation, discrimination and tactics such as literacy tests and poll taxes (see "The Civil Rights Movement"). Moreover, many people who have the right to vote simply choose not to exercise it. Millions of eligible voters have not even registered to vote.
> 
> The endentured servants, was a good point, but what I was getting at is the Irish still were treated as trash after they were done, you really need to brush up on history man, just like Typhoid Mary they treated her like crap because of her race if she had been normal white they wouldnt have tried to lock her up, or put her on the island. Basically what I am trying to get at, is there are alot more factors in this world that create racism and one is exactly like Buffed guy says, it is the upbringing of many kids, all over the world, not only kids strapping on bombs, or "killing the roaches", but it is over here too, whites, blacks, and mexicans, all raising there kids to hate the other. What do you think is gonna happen now in Somalia, the pirates are gonna raise there children to kill Americans on ships (because uncle johimbe got killed when taking a hostage), because the pirate thing has been working for them and I dont see it going away soon. Any way if you need more info I will be glad to provide it, I can go all day buddy, lol. Like I said your the opposite opinion everytime.


Not to hijack the thread, but first of all, I don't need to brush up on my history. I wrote my masters thesis on racism in America resulting from the sub-Saharan African slave trade. So yes, I do have a masters in history. 2nd, you're cut and paste about voting rights further proves my point. While White women were given the right to vote (after all other men), blacks weren't allow to vote "because of intimidation and discrimination", it's the same thing as I stated before. Essentially what I was saying was true. Plus the women's suffrage movement did not include black women.

I'm in complete agreement that racism being taught by all races. But you made it a point to point out the shortcomings of blacks...as usual. Whether or not you are racist remains to be seen but you do have a habit to villify everyone except whites and you are constantly complaining about white people being discriminated against. YOu are starting to sound just like those 'supposed' minorities who are always complaining about whites!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> i am outraged at some people that claim they want to live in peace but yet they teach their kids on how to adopt or carry some spiteful habits based on cultural or extremist beliefs without teaching them first how to be tolerant or curteous toward others no matter what their beleifs are.
> 
> I hope that this kids can find a good hand that will teach them how to be kind to their neighbors and take that spiteful acts and convert it to helping others instead of detroying each other. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mo8cwsam2o


bump!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_sJVi4FgtQ  :Smilie:

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

Make love not war :Dead Rose:

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

I dont blame the palestinians or true jewish believers... its the zionist fuks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1mav...eature=related

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jvwd...eature=related omg!

----------


## *RAGE*

I will make one more post about this tragedy, I feel it is wrong to a child to hate anything because they are just acting on what they have heard, not what they have experienced in life. As we grow older some of our visions change due to our experiences with certian people. I understand where each of you are coming from and there is now way we will ever agree on this subject due to different opinions.

What I do see is the OP is concerned with what is happening to his people, and he wants us to know what is happening and how it effects him. I have respect for Charrif and his commits on this forum. I also understand where night wolf is coming from and why he believes what he believes. I do understand where bigsexy is coming from because he is like 90% of the people I know..

buffedguy, I do not understand where you are coming from because all you want to do is pick a fight and then start calling people names, there for a while I did look at you as someone that wanted to stand up for your people but then you have just turned it into hate and calling people racist and so one..you have even said the pen is more powerfull then the sword. this could be true but not on a steroid site. also buff I have told you if you believe so much in this and how the Jews are fuvking your people over and you have so much hate against them then do something about it, if you dont want to grab a gun then grab your pen and go over there and teach them.....

this is my two cents again

----------


## sloth9

> I will make one more post about this tragedy, I feel it is wrong to a child to hate anything because they are just acting on what they have heard, not what they have experienced in life. As we grow older some of our visions change due to our experiences with certian people. I understand where each of you are coming from and there is now way we will ever agree on this subject due to different opinions.
> 
> What I do see is the OP is concerned with what is happening to his people, and he wants us to know what is happening and how it effects him. I have respect for Charrif and his commits on this forum. I also understand where night wolf is coming from and why he believes what he believes. I do understand where bigsexy is coming from because he is like 90% of the people I know..
> 
> buffedguy, I do not understand where you are coming from because all you want to do is pick a fight and then start calling people names, there for a while I did look at you as someone that wanted to stand up for your people but then you have just turned it into hate and calling people racist and so one..you have even said the pen is more powerfull then the sword. this could be true but not on a steroid site. also buff I have told you if you believe so much in this and how the Jews are fuvking your people over and you have so much hate against them then do something about it, if you dont want to grab a gun then grab your pen and go over there and teach them.....
> 
> this is my two cents again


Bump, I agree with Prone, also what is it Sir Winston Churchill said- "A fanatic is one who can't change his mind and won't change the subject."

"If you're not a liberal at 20, you have no heart. If you're not a conservative at 40, you have no brain." 

"To be conservative at 20 is heartless and to be a liberal at 60 is plain idiocy." Winston Churchill

----------


## RA

> This is false, and you are ignorant of the situation. Sorry to be blunt about this, but I have already discussed this issue in depth before, and I really don't want to get into it again. The Israelis did not at all agree to a sovereign Palestinian state--with all the rights of a sovereign state. "Autonomy" is just another form of colonization. 
> 
> Please read up on what Noam Chomsky has to say about this particular "deal". It's spot on. The deal would create nothing short of Bantustans. It was not a SOVEREIGN nation-state, which is what the Palestinians want, and anything short of which is a fraud.
> 
> I'm not saying you are ignorant in general bro, just on this particular issue. Please forgive me for being so blunt.
> 
> If you really want, I can search for my earlier post and reproduce it here, so you can learn a bit on the issue, God-Willing.


I suppose you can argue the minutia of the wording but I know Israel was willing to give up very much...I dont believe there will ever be peaceful co-existance and I dont blame that on Israel. 

Ok, hit me with your propaganda. Im ready :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kratos

> This is false, and you are ignorant of the situation. Sorry to be blunt about this, but I have already discussed this issue in depth before, and I really don't want to get into it again. The Israelis did not at all agree to a sovereign Palestinian state--with all the rights of a sovereign state. "Autonomy" is just another form of colonization. 
> 
> Please read up on what Noam Chomsky has to say about this particular "deal". It's spot on. The deal would create nothing short of Bantustans. It was not a SOVEREIGN nation-state, which is what the Palestinians want, and anything short of which is a fraud.
> 
> I'm not saying you are ignorant in general bro, just on this particular issue. Please forgive me for being so blunt.
> 
> If you really want, I can search for my earlier post and reproduce it here, so you can learn a bit on the issue, God-Willing.
> 
> .


Define Autonomy, the lack there of and then explain how the non acceptance of Autonomy can co-exist with a 2 state soloution.

How much do you know about Noam Chomsky? And why should anyone care what he says? He's a self proclaimed anarchist and is a constant critic of intervention in any nation no mater what the justification. Could you possibly come up with a worse academic to quote than a widely known political dissident? In other words he's a philosopher and loves to argue and always takes the position of being against the US gvt, little of what he says has basis in fact and only suites his agenda.

http://www.thecommentfactory.com/noa...e-dispute-1397

----------


## sloth9

Wow, that is really cool, a masters, I am working on my 3rd aas, any way did you pay attention, I actually said the same thing agreeing with you about the intimidation, and discrimination. I didnt just cut and paste that part I was agreeing with you there. I am just stating what I have seen in my past. Do you remember the dragging of that poor man in Jasper, I do it was horrible, and more should have been done to those a holes who did. Needless to say what my point I am trying to get across is in every race White,Black,and Brown, racism is being taught at a early age.





> Not to hijack the thread, but first of all, I don't need to brush up on my history. I wrote my masters thesis on racism in America resulting from the sub-Saharan African slave trade. So yes, I do have a masters in history. 2nd, you're cut and paste about voting rights further proves my point. While White women were given the right to vote (after all other men), blacks weren't allow to vote "because of intimidation and discrimination", it's the same thing as I stated before. Essentially what I was saying was true. Plus the women's suffrage movement did not include black women.
> 
> I'm in complete agreement that racism being taught by all races. But you made it a point to point out the shortcomings of blacks...as usual. Whether or not you are racist remains to be seen but you do have a habit to villify everyone except whites and you are constantly complaining about white people being discriminated against. YOu are starting to sound just like those 'supposed' minorities who are always complaining about whites!

----------


## BuffedGuy

> I suppose you can argue the minutia of the wording


It's not semantics. It's concepts. There is a world of difference between only autonomy on the one hand and sovereignty on the other hand. 

Professor Henry Steiner of Harvard Law School explains the difference as follows:
The legal distinction: An independent Kosovo would be a *sovereign* state with the right to join the U.N and fly its own flag etc. More important, independent states have a well-defined set of rights under international law, such as the right not to be invaded. An* autonomous* Kosovo, on the other hand, *would technically remain a province of Serbia--meaning that international law wouldn't prohibit a Serb invasion.*

http://www.slate.com/id/1002026/
Doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize why Palestinians rejected "autonomy", which would mean that Palestinian land was still a province of Israel, where Israel could station troops and invade at will.




> but I know Israel was willing to give up very much...


The reality is that Israel was giving up almost nothing. In fact, the autonomy arrangement--like the Bantustans of South Africa--would benefit the colonial power, because it would mean that the colonized would have to pay for its own sanitation, infrastructure, etc, whereas the colonial power would retain military and economic control.




> I dont believe there will ever be peaceful co-existance and I dont blame that on Israel.


That is because, my dear friend, you are being fooled by the Western media. I will show you one image which should show you who is the oppressor and who is the oppressed:



Green = Palestinian land
White = Jewish/Israeli land

Peace be unto you.

----------


## RA

At the summit with Clinton in 2000, Barak offered the Palestinians a contiguous state on 95% of the west bank and 100% of gaza, with a capital in east jerusalem. He offered to dismantle more than 100 settlements as well. Arafat rejected the deal *and made no counterproposal.*

Why? He wanted NO DEAL. Palestinians want the destruction of Israel, period.

----------


## Kratos

> Green = Palestinian land
> White = Jewish/Israeli land
> 
> Peace be unto you.


There is a reason the map changed...UN proposed borders was a result of the British leaving and saying to themselves..."Geez, as soon as we leave there is going to be a war and the Arabs can barely wait until we're gone to kill all the Jewish imigrants. Don't want another holocoust so we should probably seperate these people." So the UN drew borders along demographic lines. It was pretty shitty land they got and not very defensable, being only 10 miles across in many places. Also the Jews got no part of Jerusalem...and it remained landlocked by Arab land.

As soon as the lines were drawn the Arabs were so excited to quickly attack the Jews...the attack had little stategy and they ended up loosing land to people basically armed with picks and shovels.

Then when an attack was certain again, the Jews acted first in the 6 day war.

Then in 1973 showing poor taste imo attacking on a religious holiday for the Jews Egypt and Syria launched a suprize war on the Jews resulting in even more loss of land.

So clearly Arabs are not innocent in the loss of land. At no time when Israel took on more land were they not in danger or acting with the intent of expansion. You can't show an expanding map as malicious intent, that's just stupid.

----------


## Kratos

> It's not semantics. It's concepts. There is a world of difference between only autonomy on the one hand and sovereignty on the other hand. 
> 
> Professor Henry Steiner of Harvard Law School explains the difference as follows:
> The legal distinction: An independent Kosovo would be a *sovereign* state with the right to join the U.N and fly its own flag etc. More important, independent states have a well-defined set of rights under international law, such as the right not to be invaded. An* autonomous* Kosovo, on the other hand, *would technically remain a province of Serbia--meaning that international law wouldn't prohibit a Serb invasion.*
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/1002026/
> Doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize why Palestinians rejected "autonomy", which would mean that Palestinian land was still a province of Israel, where Israel could station troops and invade at will.
> 
> 
> ...


How do your teachers even come up with this crap?
Palestine is going to want to join the UN? Bawahhahaha

Israel was giving up plenty and they could fly a flag, have a gvmt and do as they please. Invasion would only be tollerated upon military provocation, and they would most likely be opening themselves up to terror attacks.

Can you show me the part of the peace agreement that will limit the rights of the newly formed state?

----------


## Kratos

> --would benefit the colonial power, because it would mean that the colonized would have to pay for its own sanitation, infrastructure, etc.


In returning the West Bank to the Palestinians, Israel would lose control of the large mountain acquifers that currently supply most of its water, not only to Israel but also to Jewish settlers living illegally in the occupied territories. Israel would no longer be able to steal the water, but would be expected to negotiate for it on the open market. Learn to think for yourself someday.


http://www.mideastweb.org/westbankwater.htm

----------


## Kratos

> It's not semantics. It's concepts. There is a world of difference between only autonomy on the one hand and sovereignty on the other hand. 
> 
> Professor Henry Steiner of Harvard Law School explains the difference as follows:
> The legal distinction: An independent Kosovo would be a *sovereign* state with the right to join the U.N and fly its own flag etc. More important, independent states have a well-defined set of rights under international law, such as the right not to be invaded. An* autonomous* Kosovo, on the other hand, *would technically remain a province of Serbia--meaning that international law wouldn't prohibit a Serb invasion.*
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/1002026/
> Doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize why Palestinians rejected "autonomy", which would mean that Palestinian land was still a province of Israel, where Israel could station troops and invade at will.
> 
> .


That's just retarted and your example of Kosovo has no bearing.
The UN general Assembly on the 15th of December 1988 adopted Resolution 43/177, essentially recognising the new state of Palestine.

In fact Palestine has always been treated as a very special and unique case. As early as 1974, PLO led by Yasser Arafat addressed the UN General assembly, the first stateless government to do so.

Palestinians are regarded to have Palestinian nationality and governed by Palestinian law under the agreement.

So Israel wants to put some limitation on the PA, big fat hairy deal. Can you really blame them, putting a weak gvmt into place that they want some control over security. It likely would last until stability could be attained.

A unilateral declaration of independence rewards Authority for violating the Israel-PLO agreements, a framework which they committed themselves to in order to resolve the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Where Arafat got maximum troop withdrawl for zero commitment. And then at the formal peace agreement...not good enough anymore.

His sanctification of the conflict after the summit and return to acclaim made clear his his intent. While Barack lost almost all support for offering up too much.

----------


## Kratos

Anyway, here you go buff

http://unispal.un.org/unispal.nsf/c2...5!OpenDocument

So, Palistine would not be denied any international rights upon it's creation. Israel would be forced out of their politics eventually upon the emergance of political stability.

Someday you'll be mad at your Muslim teachers for keeping you ignorant and angry and realize all the arguments you were taught are swiss cheese.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> You call that teaching to hate?? 
> 
> How about a country that teaches 5 year olds
> how to wear armed suicide bombs? Or to teach
> them to kill every jew wherever they are?
> Ya thats what the Palis are doing.
> 
> Have a look here to see REAL hatered
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1mav...eature=related


pfft thats nothing compared to tomorrows pioneers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkNE__TiMZo

----------


## JiGGaMaN

i would also like to point out this is not in the news, this is just... stupid?

----------


## Kratos

> i would also like to point out this is not in the news, this is just... stupid?


Thank-you for pointing that out, my thoughts exactly...this is what happens when you have a resident activist on the board (buffguy). You get the Muslim board members like Charrif and 48volts, who are usually less controversal stired up about Israel. As a result you get a lot of threads on the subject.

Why did you pick this board buffguy? Cause we're stupid easily persuadable meat heads? I know it isn't your interest in weight lifting or steroids since you don't do either.

----------


## NightWolf

> pfft thats nothing compared to tomorrows pioneers
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkNE__TiMZo


Ya i have seen that video and other episodes
of the show. Really healthy brainwashing of
the kids..

Quote from the show:
"For the ruling of the world by an islamic leadership"

----------


## gst528i

It's not only jews that teach children to hate. Name every religion and there will be some sort of hate taught to the children. 
Its just plain stupid to say all jews are bad coz they teach rock throwing. It can't be all jews, just like it can't be all muslims teaching 11 year old to become suicide bombers. 
Never judge the whole by the few. 

Kratos good posts. now breathe in and out ...

----------


## BuffedGuy

Kratos, I will respond to your uneducated responses shortly, God-Willing.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> In returning the West Bank to the Palestinians, Israel would lose control of the large mountain acquifers that currently supply most of its water, not only to Israel but also to Jewish settlers living illegally in the occupied territories. Israel would no longer be able to steal the water, but would be expected to negotiate for it on the open market. Learn to think for yourself someday.
> 
> 
> http://www.mideastweb.org/westbankwater.htm


Uhh, and your point is....?




> That's just retarted and your example of Kosovo has no bearing.
> The UN general Assembly on the 15th of December 1988 adopted Resolution 43/177, essentially recognising the new state of Palestine.
> 
> In fact Palestine has always been treated as a very special and unique case. As early as 1974, PLO led by Yasser Arafat addressed the UN General assembly, the first stateless government to do so.
> 
> Palestinians are regarded to have Palestinian nationality and governed by Palestinian law under the agreement.


Ummm...this has nothing to do with the United Nations, which has already acknowledged the right of the state of Palestine to exist. It is about Israel accepting this, and adhering to it.




> So Israel wants to put some limitation on the PA, big fat hairy deal. Can you really blame them, putting a weak gvmt into place that they want some control over security. It likely would last until stability could be attained.


Ummm...big fat hairy deal? The whole issue is about having their freedom, and their own state. Can you imagine America allowing Mexican troops the right to invade at will?




> A unilateral declaration of independence rewards Authority for violating the Israel-PLO agreements, a framework which they committed themselves to in order to resolve the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Where Arafat got maximum troop withdrawl for zero commitment. And then at the formal peace agreement...not good enough anymore.
> 
> His sanctification of the conflict after the summit and return to acclaim made clear his his intent. While Barack lost almost all support for offering up too much.


Ummm...you don't really write clearly, so it's hard to respond to you. As for what Barack offered, it is well-known that they offered almost nothing to the Palestinians, but even this nothing was too much for the hawkish Israeli politicians who want nothing but Eretz Israel.




> Anyway, here you go buff
> 
> http://unispal.un.org/unispal.nsf/c2...5!OpenDocument
> 
> So, Palistine would not be denied any international rights upon it's creation. Israel would be forced out of their politics eventually upon the emergance of political stability.


Umm...once again, it is not about the UN, which has already passed resolution after resolution against the state of Israel. It's about Israel.




> Someday you'll be mad at your Muslim teachers for keeping you ignorant and angry and realize all the arguments you were taught are swiss cheese.


Ummm...what in the world are you talking about? I read a lot, which is where my information and views come from. Meanwhile, I doubt you've even read a single book on the issue. If so, please name it.




> Why did you pick this board buffguy? Cause we're stupid easily persuadable meat heads? I know it isn't your interest in weight lifting or steroids since you don't do either.


I've already explained why I picked this board. I searched on the keto diet, came here, saw Muslim bashing going on, so decided to make a thread, the thread took off, and I came to like a lot of members on this forum, so have stayed. Might reconsider like I've said.

As for weight lifting, you are wrong to say it is not my interest. I used to be very much into it, and a very big guy. It's only due to studies that I have fallen behind, but otherwise I was a very big guy. Not compared to people on this forum, but compared to normal people. And I am planning on returning to the gym in 3 weeks time, as soon as my surgery rotation is over.

Thanks for your concern.

----------


## Kratos

> In returning the West Bank to the Palestinians, Israel would lose control of the large mountain acquifers that currently supply most of its water, not only to Israel but also to Jewish settlers living illegally in the occupied territories. Israel would no longer be able to steal the water, but would be expected to negotiate for it on the open market. Learn to think for yourself someday.
> 
> 
> http://www.mideastweb.org/westbankwater.htm





> Uhh, and your point is....?
> 
> 
> .


My point is, how much money are you going to save on sanitation and infrasturcture (especially since little is provided now) when you have to start buying your water supply? Even a young child can understand that. It's just another example of me voiding one of your points that have no merit.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> My point is, how much money are you going to save on sanitation and infrasturcture (especially since little is provided now) when you have to start buying your water supply? Even a young child can understand that. It's just another example of me voiding one of your points that have no merit.


Once again, you overestimate yourself and speak without knowledge. It's laughable how you say "even a young child" when your entire point is based on your ignorance.

Whenever Israel has offered autonomy to Palestinians, they have retained the right to the water supply in the West Bank (and refused to yield it to the Palestinians):

http://www.washington-report.org/bac...95/9510013.htm

You would need to educate yourself on the issue of Cantor's red line and the entire dispute amongst Israelis over this. But basically, no matter what scenario, Israel would never agree to any Palestinian autonomy that would threaten their water supply. Even if they would relinquish control of some of the water supply, they would ensure that essential Israeli water supply would be maintained, such as the Yarkon-Taninim supply.

Kratos, you continue to make a fool of yourself.

----------


## Kratos

> Ummm...this has nothing to do with the United Nations, which has already acknowledged the right of the state of Palestine to exist. It is about Israel accepting this, and adhering to it.
> 
> Ummm...big fat hairy deal? The whole issue is about having their freedom, and their own state. Can you imagine America allowing Mexican troops the right to invade at will?
> 
> 
> Umm...once again, it is not about the UN, which has already passed resolution after resolution against the state of Israel. It's about Israel.
> .


What are you talking about, like I and now you have stated Palestine would be recognized by the international community. Israel therefore could not invade at will. Imagine if Mexico stationed an army funded by Iran at our border, how long would peace between us last? That's the issue, not the rights of the people.

----------


## MMArmour

God wants you to two to kill each other. Its become obvious to me. Im now a prophet.

Heres an idea...

Drop a ****ing bomb on the lot of them.

----------


## Kratos

> Once again, you overestimate yourself and speak without knowledge. It's laughable how you say "even a young child" when your entire point is based on your ignorance.
> 
> Whenever Israel has offered autonomy to Palestinians, they have retained the right to the water supply in the West Bank (and refused to yield it to the Palestinians):
> 
> http://www.washington-report.org/bac...95/9510013.htm
> 
> You would need to educate yourself on the issue of Cantor's red line and the entire dispute amongst Israelis over this. But basically, no matter what scenario, Israel would never agree to any Palestinian autonomy that would threaten their water supply. Even if they would relinquish control of some of the water supply, they would ensure that essential Israeli water supply would be maintained, such as the Yarkon-Taninim supply.
> 
> Kratos, you continue to make a fool of yourself.


I make a fool of myself? And you provide a peice of toilet paper that only states water agreements should be left out of Oslo II (1995) and put off until a final agreement can be made five years later. If I look like a fool because of that, I don't want to live anymore. 
In fact you've never stated that water was the downfall of Camp David. And yes, both sides would be required to co-operate now and into the distant future to maintain peace, Arab concesions would decrease as new resources from desalinization could be brought online...something that benifits both sides since the aquifers are already over taxed.

----------


## Kratos

> Ummm...what in the world are you talking about? I read a lot, which is where my information and views come from. Meanwhile, I doubt you've even read a single book on the issue. If so, please name it.
> .


I know a lot of things that I've never read a book on, I don't see your point. Why did you read these books? Which ones, and were they reading assignments to keep you involved in the cause? or at least some of them to get you interested? But to answer your question, yes I have read a few books on the subject, along with countless news articles and opinion peices...but that isn't your concern. Do you want to see my high school diploma too? What you're doing is going after my credibility, a common tactic when going after facts isn't working.

----------


## Kratos

> I've already explained why I picked this board. I searched on the keto diet, came here, saw Muslim bashing going on, so decided to make a thread, the thread took off, and I came to like a lot of members on this forum, so have stayed. Might reconsider like I've said.
> 
> As for weight lifting, you are wrong to say it is not my interest. I used to be very much into it, and a very big guy. It's only due to studies that I have fallen behind, but otherwise I was a very big guy. Not compared to people on this forum, but compared to normal people. And I am planning on returning to the gym in 3 weeks time, as soon as my surgery rotation is over.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.


Seached for keto diet and saw muslim bashing going on...unlikely
what seach engine did you use and what did you type in to find this site only to find muslim bashing? What threads were muslims being bashed in that made you decide to start a thread...link please.

Got any picks of your above average largeness? Maybe try spending less time on the internet and you'd have plenty of time for the gym.  :Wink:

----------


## Matt

I do believe Buff joined around the time this thread was going, i remember cus he joined not long after me...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=369718&page=3

----------


## Kratos

> I do believe Buff joined around the time this thread was going, i remember cus he joined not long after me...
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=369718&page=3


For any fans of the movie "My Cousin Vinny"
Vinny Gambini: All right, this is 50 feet, that's half the distance. 
[Holds up 2 fingers on his right hand] 
Vinny Gambini: How many fingers am I holding up? 
[Mrs. Riley is squinting, trying to see the fingers] 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Let the record show that the counsler is holding up 2 fingers. 
Vinny Gambini: [Annoyed] Hey, your honor please, huh? 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Oh, sorry. 
Vinny Gambini: Now. Mrs. Riley, and only Mrs. Riley.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Kratos, I will respond to your uneducated responses shortly, God-Willing.


god willing you will one day not sit here and write anti-israeli bs on a steroid forum.

----------


## *RAGE*

> god willing you will one day not sit here and write anti-israeli bs on a steroid forum.


God willing you are right....

ps.

I cant stop laughing......

----------


## BgMc31

God-willing Buffed stays so we can always have both sides to this problem examined throughly....

Seriously, can you blame the man for his anti-Isreali sentiment? If anyone has been affected by this it's him. Seems to me that sometimes on this forum the opposite opinion to the majority is maligned.

----------


## *RAGE*

> God-willing Buffed stays so we can always have both sides to this problem examined throughly....
> 
> Seriously, can you blame the man for his anti-Isreali sentiment? If anyone has been affected by this it's him. Seems to me that sometimes on this forum the opposite opinion to the majority is maligned.


he dont know shit about it because he is not there, now maybe if he was living over there he would know something but he dont...wtf do you know about it oh wait you daddy was SF....get a life...

----------


## *RAGE*



----------


## scerpico22

> 


^^^^ classic...just fvcking classic!!!!

----------


## RA

You guys need to review the stickies at the top. No flame..no personal attacks.

----------


## *RAGE*

> You guys need to review the stickies at the top. No flame..no personal attacks.


Sorry I can't read, what is flaming :Hmmmm: 

RA, like you posts bro, I can tell you are very educated, again this fight with me and buff have been going on since he has been here and yes it is personal to me, bcmc31 just want to put his two cents in somewhere it does not belong......and since he put up KKK on the sorry thread fuvk him and game on.....

----------


## BgMc31

..........

----------


## *RAGE*

dumb ass

----------


## Matt

So who's got the popcorn??

----------


## NightWolf

> God-willing Buffed stays so we can always have both sides to this problem examined throughly....
> 
> Seriously, can you blame the man for his anti-Isreali sentiment? If anyone has been affected by this it's him. Seems to me that sometimes on this forum the opposite opinion to the majority is maligned.


I dont know if i would call it the opinon of the majority.
Buff is nowhere near the only member on this board
that views the problem from an anti-Isreali side.

----------


## *RAGE*

.......

----------


## *RAGE*

........

----------


## *RAGE*

........

----------


## BgMc31

..........

----------


## BgMc31

..........

----------


## ni4ni

> Anyway, here you go buff
> 
> Someday you'll be mad at your Muslim teachers for keeping you ignorant and angry and realize all the arguments you were taught are swiss cheese.


Kratos, very well said
 :Haha:

----------


## *RAGE*

.......

----------


## NightWolf

This thread is way offtopic and needs to be locked.

----------


## *RAGE*

......

----------


## BgMc31

..........

----------


## *RAGE*

........

----------


## ni4ni

is there any way I can arrange a meeting for u 2 @ the Wynn in Vegas?
AR members get in free...fuvk, this is going to better than the UFC

----------


## BgMc31

..........

----------


## *RAGE*

> Way to bow out gracefully clown!!!!


has nothing to do with that pusvy..

----------


## D7M

> is there any way I can arrange a meeting for u 2 @ the Wynn in Vegas?
> AR members get in free...fuvk, this is going to better than the UFC


good idea. 

we can also get Kratos vs. Buffedguy, too.

----------


## *RAGE*

I dont want to fuvk up his thead by fuvking your dumb ass up

----------


## Matt

> good idea. 
> 
> we can also get Kratos vs. Buffedguy, too.


Hell yeh, and id go head to head with DSM, il bitch slap him to death... :Chairshot:

----------


## *RAGE*

> Yeah that would be awesome. Besides I will be at the MHP booth at the Olympia!!!


see what I can do.....i would love to be there

----------


## Flagg

Mr Olympia is about to turn into Wrestlemania.

----------


## *RAGE*

> [B]?*Father wasn't SF, never said he was. He was with the LRRPs attached to 82nd Airborne division from 64-66. 75th infantry (Rangers) from 72-76. Silver Star in Vietnam, Bronze in 1st Persian Gulf War while with 1st Armored Division. He was the battalion CSM. What have you done?*
> 
> All responses in bold. Anymore questions, kiddo? BTW, is there something wrong with reading? You seem to think you little bit of life experience trumps all books read by anyone with an opposing viewpoint. Again, you bring no real positions to these threads. You are simply someone who harbors way too much anger and very little to support it. You are the kind that are easily brainwashed by what other's simply tell you without doing any research. That is why people feel sorry for you here. You are simply comic relief!!!
> 
> BTW, you being in the middle east for 4yrs doesn't make you an expert. There are countless Vets roaming the streets homelesstoday with 5+yrs in different parts of the world but that doesn't make them experts. From all your posts you've demostrated nothing but pure anger and emotion. Nothing worth value.





> My father spent 20 of his 30yrs in the Army as a Spec Ops guy.


 :Liar:  :Liar:  :Liar: 

your words ass jack not mine

----------


## *RAGE*

> Mr Olympia is about to turn into Wrestlemania.


sorry bro that is why I edited my post but jack ass thinks he won something pro wow...

----------


## ni4ni

> good idea. 
> 
> we can also get Kratos vs. Buffedguy, too.


derek- we r gonna be some rich mofo's once this gets going.
we already have 3 bouts lined up...im so happy!!
Matt, u need to pick ur trucks cuz we know dsm is wearing pink for sure
 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:  :7up: :

----------


## Matt

Its time we stopped all this fighting..

So im going to sing you a song, you can join in if you like......

Imagine there's no heaven, it's easy if you try
No hell below us, above us only sky
Imagine all the people living for today ah

Imagine there's no countries, it isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people living life in peace

You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no posession, I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger , a brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people sharing all the world

You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one

----------


## BgMc31

My apologies to the orginal poster!!! I didn't mean to hijack the thread. I will edit my posts. I will no longer respond to any personal attacks because it does nothing for these debates. 

Again, I apologize to the original poster and those who have effectively debated a myriad of positions on this topic without resorting to personal attacks.

----------


## BgMc31

> Mr Olympia is about to turn into Wrestlemania.


No it wouldn't Flagg! Internet toughguys are only tough online.

----------


## J431S

> sorry bro that is why I edited my post but jack ass thinks he won something pro wow...


You seriously need to grow in order to be taken serious.

----------


## Flagg

> No it wouldn't Flagg! Internet toughguys are only tough online.


Are you really going to Mr Olympia though? That's pretty cool!

----------


## *RAGE*

> You seriously need to grow in order to be taken serious.


was I talking to you....go start another retarded thread

----------


## BgMc31

> Are you really going to Mr Olympia though? That's pretty cool!


Yeah, I try to go every year. I didn't go last year because of an injury, but I often do some of the strongman demos with some of the Pros.

----------


## J431S

> was I talking to you....go start another retarded thread


It doesn't matter, this is a forum, and your behavior exhibit a violation of the forum rules.
If not, why did u feel that u have edit your old comments or remove them out altogether????

----------


## *RAGE*

> It doesn't matter, this is a forum, and your behavior exhibit a violation of the forum rules.
> If not, why did u feel that u have edit your old comments or remove them out altogether????


So you are admin :Hmmmm: 

 :Aajack: 

again was I talking to you retard why dont you go look at brown ninja's avatar and make another thread about dumb ass.

----------


## NightWolf

> It doesn't matter, this is a forum, and your behavior exhibit a violation of the forum rules.
> If not, why did u feel that u have edit your old comments or remove them out altogether????


im sure that you see he was not the only one
"violating" the forum rules, a quik look at
this whole thread will show you that.

So unless you have a personal grudge, whats your point?

----------


## T-MOS

*grabs popcorn, sits back and laughs*

now boys, don't make me come in here and spank you !!!

DSM will be upset I didn't let him do it.......LOLOL

----------


## RA

If we cant keep it civil in here we wont have a political forum to debate. So dont FVCK IT UP!

----------


## J431S

> So you are admin
> 
> 
> 
> again was I talking to you retard why dont you go look at brown ninja's avatar and make another thread about dumb ass.



I told u it doesn't matter. the forum rules are clear; unless u insisting that those guys in administration don't care about rules for you to violate, then we can PM them to interfere and confirm these situation. But I'm damn sure u will be banned if we take that path. Rules are rules, punk.

----------


## T-MOS

> I told u it doesn't matter. the forum rules are clear; unless u insisting that those guys in administration don't care about rules for you to violate, then we can PM them to interfere and confirm these situation. But I'm damn sure u will be banned if we take that path. Rules are rules, punk.


Really? and you know this how??

Things are a little laid back in the lounge. the rules still apply but NOT to the extent as they do in the other forums. It is expected to get heated in some threads like this, so as long as we get it under control (as it seems we have) then it will be fine.

lets all just accept that we have different opinions and SOME here ( i won't mention names) like to just start crap for the sake of a good argument

If I need to , I will report him and this thread

so everybody CHILL !!!

----------


## *RAGE*

> I told u it doesn't matter. the forum rules are clear; unless u insisting that those guys in administration don't care about rules for you to violate, then we can PM them to interfere and confirm these situation. But I'm damn sure u will be banned if we take that path. Rules are rules, punk.


I am going to be nice about this and maybe you will go away....now to what you wrote :0piss:

----------


## Kratos

> God-willing Buffed stays so we can always have both sides to this problem examined throughly....
> 
> Seriously, can you blame the man for his anti-Isreali sentiment? If anyone has been affected by this it's him. Seems to me that sometimes on this forum the opposite opinion to the majority is maligned.


Holy cow, this thread took a turn.

I understand what you're saying BgMc and having two sides is what makes for good conversation. I only jumped on BuffedGuy, because he appears to have but one agenda on this site. I don't blame him for is anti-Israeli sentiment, no, because he's been brainwashed all his life...the majority of his interactions have been with people who share his view-point. We have intelligent Muslim members on the board who aren't here for the soul reason of propagandizing the internet. Open your eyes, he's a soldier for Israel and against our way of life.

----------


## IM708

> I told u it doesn't matter. the forum rules are clear; unless u insisting that those guys in administration don't care about rules for you to violate, then we can PM them to interfere and confirm these situation. But I'm damn sure u will be banned if we take that path. Rules are rules, punk.


 Ur brain seriously must have snapped off from its stem, he won't be banned, ever. If he does some day you won't have any influence on it, he'd have to become a retarded scammer on here to ever be banned. Get off your soapbox, go home: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=381660

----------


## BgMc31

> Holy cow, this thread took a turn.
> 
> I understand what you're saying BgMc and having two sides is what makes for good conversation. I only jumped on BuffedGuy, because he appears to have but one agenda on this site. I don't blame him for is anti-Israeli sentiment, no, because he's been brainwashed all his life...the majority of his interactions have been with people who share his view-point. We have intelligent Muslim members on the board who aren't here for the soul reason of propagandizing the internet. Open your eyes, he's a soldier for Israel and against our way of life.


I don't support either side 100% Kratos. But, his viewpoints are usually in the great minority and often diminished not because of his educated responses but simply because of his stance. There is no denying the man knows his stuff and we cannot simply discount his thinking on the terms of brainwashing because I'm sure he thinks that the opposing view is simple brainwashing by the west. I just think we should continue to listen to his viewpoints and take them into account. Remember there are over 1 billion people (Muslims) that have his viewpoint or something similar. We can no longer summize it as simple brainwashing, IMO.

The personal attacks are simply uncalled for. I think we can disagree without stooping to childish name calling and taking these threads personal.

----------


## Kratos

I think you're missing my point BgMc, he's only a board member for his cause, and that's the problem I have, not his viewpoint.

Difference between his brainwashing and my western brainwashing on Israel...hmmm maybe the fact that the subject never came up in my young life and although I had heard the word Israel before and knew it was a country had no fvcking clue where it was or that there even was a conflict there until after college. At that point I got interested and did quite a bit of reading about the subject. Although I may have western values (and that could be thought of as brain washing I guess), when it comes to Israel I was not instructed how to think. My point of view is not for Jews and against Muslims either...it's for a soloution, where buff is for creating victim sympathy for Muslims only.

There could be 10 billion Muslims in the world, in Muslim countries they are not able to think freely...and that is not a result or fault of the religion.

----------


## youngerlion

I believe most cultures have a paradigm that includes ethnocentrism and biggotry which is passed in some form to their decendants. many are breaking these social barriers and evolving their paradigms to include sociological perspectives of other cultures that has helped bring about alot of Tolerance. but i believe many like sloth9 and BigSexy still have paradigms that limit major changes and progress for the world as a whole. people must be socially educated for major changes to happen in christians,muslims,jews, white, black, brown... or any other socially created (but ultimately trivial and more similar than diff.) group people like to identify themselves with .

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> I don't support either side 100% Kratos. But, his viewpoints are usually in the great minority and often diminished not because of his educated responses but simply because of his stance.


you are right, we need to hear more from the marginalized people who believe in unicorns and fairies...

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> *Uhh*, and your point is....?
> 
> 
> 
> *Ummm.*..this has nothing to do with the United Nations, which has already acknowledged the right of the state of Palestine to exist. It is about Israel accepting this, and adhering to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ummm*...big fat hairy deal? The whole issue is about having their freedom, and their own state. Can you imagine America allowing Mexican troops the right to invade at will?
> ...


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
UMMMUMMMUM
UMMMMMMMMMMM
UMMMMMM
you are a condescending prick. why are you even on this board? 10:1 odds say you havent done a cycle nor do look like you have.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

since im told this thread will not be closed im just gonna flame the **** outta buffedfaggot

----------


## JiGGaMaN

lets go teach the world about how great my religion issssss yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!

----------


## JiGGaMaN

honour killing is totally fiction! im buffed guy, yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## *RAGE*

> you are right, we need to hear more from the marginalized people who believe in unicorns and fairies...





> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
> UMMMUMMMUM
> UMMMMMMMMMMM
> UMMMMMM
> you are a condescending prick. why are you even on this board? 10:1 odds say you havent done a cycle nor do look like you have.





> since im told this thread will not be closed im just gonna flame the **** outta buffedfaggot





> lets go teach the world about how great my religion issssss yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!





> honour killing is totally fiction! im buffed guy, yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


agreed

----------


## Kratos

> why are you even on this board? 10:1 odds say you havent done a cycle nor do look like you have.





> lets go teach the world about how great my religion issssss yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!


10:1 odds? No need to bet, he doesn't dispute never doing roids or having an interest...he doesn't even exercise. He has one reason to be here, and if every "good" Muslim does the same, soon American support for Israel will be gone...why here of all places on the net? Cause it's a big board full of muscle head dummies or so he thought.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

how bizarre... i thought this was a board full of muscle head dummies as well.

----------


## Dinosaur

I have been away for few days and when i came back i see that my thread has been hijacked by some members and they have been quite despointing with their responds. I am ganna answer some of the them and i will conclude with that.







> how bizarre... i thought this was a board full of muscle head dummies as well.


*jiggaboy*: 

you have no business questioning no body wether they should be here or not and what they should do no matter who they are. unless your damn head is messing with you and saying that you are the boss around here. 

If you don't like the thread or what has been said in it you simply have the fullest right to refrain ur broken fingers from ur b/ shit resplies.

----------


## Dinosaur

> I don't support either side 100% Kratos. But, his viewpoints are usually in the great minority and often diminished not because of his educated responses but simply because of his stance. There is no denying the man knows his stuff and we cannot simply discount his thinking on the terms of brainwashing because I'm sure he thinks that the opposing view is simple brainwashing by the west. I just think we should continue to listen to his viewpoints and take them into account. Remember there are over 1 billion people (Muslims) that have his viewpoint or something similar. We can no longer summize it as simple brainwashing, IMO.
> 
> The personal attacks are simply uncalled for. I think we can disagree without stooping to childish name calling and taking these threads personal.



I agree with what you said. 

just because some members they hear what they dislike or disagree with it doesn't mean that they guy is evil and therefore he should be out caste. 

everyone is entitled to give their opinion as long as there is a mutual respect and harmony.

----------


## Matt

I always find BuffGuys posts very interesting, it would be a great shame if he was to leave..

----------


## Dinosaur

> I think you're missing my point BgMc, he's only a board member for his cause, and that's the problem I have, not his viewpoint.
> 
> Difference between his brainwashing and my western brainwashing on Israel...hmmm maybe the fact that the subject never came up in my young life and although I had heard the word Israel before and knew it was a country had no fvcking clue where it was or that there even was a conflict there until after college. At that point I got interested and did quite a bit of reading about the subject. Although I may have western values (and that could be thought of as brain washing I guess), when it comes to Israel I was not instructed how to think. My point of view is not for Jews and against Muslims either...it's for a soloution, where buff is for creating victim sympathy for Muslims only.
> 
> There could be 10 billion Muslims in the world, in Muslim countries they are not able to think freely...and that is not a result or fault of the religion.



Since when it is a big a deal for someone to post in the news/ or lounge area has been an issue.

I think the guy should get a credit for his honesty. at least he has been honest enough to say that he doesnst have any aas experince unlike others that claim they have been in the business for yrs while they can't even distinguish between clomid and clen .

I expected you to be non bias, fair enough and to not judge a book by its cover.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> I expected you to be non bias, fair enough and to not judge a book by its cover.


so it was wrong for me to assume you have a grade 4 education?

----------


## Flagg

Nevermind the rage that Israeli kids carry through to adulthood, what about the rage everyone is carrying through reading this thread?

----------


## Brown Ninja

> It doesn't matter, this is a forum, and your behavior exhibit a violation of the forum rules.
> If not, why did u feel that u have edit your old comments or remove them out altogether????



You are such an unbelievable Twat. Not only are you retarded but you are tattle tale. I am sure the Admins hate you as much as the rest of us do

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Nevermind the rage that Israeli kids carry through to adulthood, what about the rage everyone is carrying through reading this thread?


there is no way to have this thread closed/locked/deleted. its impossible.

----------


## T-MOS

> there is no way to have this thread closed/locked/deleted. its impossible.


ohhhhh there are a few ways i could think of..............

----------


## IM708

> there is no way to have this thread closed/locked/deleted. its impossible.


 ugh how so?

----------


## RA

The fact that this thread is still going invites further personal attacks. Thats all Im going to say.




> ohhhhh there are a few ways i could think of..............

----------


## sloth9

> since im told this thread will not be closed im just gonna flame the **** outta buffedfaggot


Fire! Fire! do you have teepeecotta for my bunghole!


My opinion : As human beings our minds are afflicted by 2 disease.
1. Our tendency to pass idea of revenge down through generations.
2. Our tendency to want to classify people as groups and not individuals.

When we conquer these diseases, then we will be able to live in peace with each other.

----------


## Kratos

> I have been away for few days and when i came back i see that my thread has been hijacked by some members and they have been quite despointing with their responds.


Sorry it didn't go the way you wanted it to.
My complaint with you from the start was simply that
A) You created a thread that is stupidly bias, combative, and controversial by nature.
B) Using the news forum to vent personal opinions without providing any news.

Why don't I start a thread titled "Afro American Nego scum hate whites?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4IuPSdChXI

How's that thread going to go?
What were you really expecting?
Damn those Jews and their rock throwing...is that what you wanted?

And yeah, if Buffedguy starts talking out his ass as usual with his usual agenda, I'm gonna call him on it. If he wants to introduce statements as facts, don't be suprized when they get flipped on him. If he wants to attack my credibility as far as what books I've read and how I have no right to comment on the subject...he opened the door, not me to his credibility being called into question.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Fire! Fire! do you have teepeecotta for my bunghole!
> 
> 
> My opinion : As human beings our minds are afflicted by 2 disease.
> 1. Our tendency to pass idea of revenge down through generations.
> 2. Our tendency to want to classify people as groups and not individuals.
> 
> When we conquer these diseases, then we will be able to live in peace with each other.


ill get the word out and make sure everyone is informed of this.

----------

